# Fantastic Article from Gizmodo in defence of Vaping!



## Renaldo (19/11/14)

Gizmodo is a massive website that is also very popular. Hopefully this article will help people see the light!

http://gizmodo.com/5-facts-that-everyone-gets-wrong-about-vaping-1659938937

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigAnt (19/11/14)

Now they can post this at all the malls


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)

awesome article to say the least. even i was surprised by some of the facts stated.


----------

